

Ex-Facebook employee spills social-network’s secrets in new book  - kenhty
https://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/ex-facebook-employee-spills-social-network-secrets-new-book-article-1.1104015

======
hsb
"At one point in the tell-all, Losse says female employees were instructed to
wear T-shirts with Zuckerberg’s face on them in honor of their wonderboy boss’
birthday. Male employees were told to wear Adidas sandals, she said, a nod to
the CEO’s favorite footwear. To Losse, the order reeked of sexism and cult-
like worship"

Is it just me or does this sound more like a funny prank than anything else?

~~~
batgaijin
It reeks of manchild.

------
cluda01
Seems like a case of muckraking to me. I have several friends at Facebook and
they all say that Facebook takes abuse very seriously. You can be disciplined
(up to and including termination) for calling something gay, and similar.
Perhaps at one point it was like this, but I seriously discount this as
anything reflecting present culture.

And no, I don't work for Facebook.

------
edu
I'm really skeptic, I can assume that unfortunately there was some sexual
harassment but the stuff reported in the article/book seems too much. Where
are the lawsuits?

This sounds very, very yellow. Probably just trying to score a lot of sales
without much problem to exagerate/lie.

